# [SOLVED] Stuck at &quot;starting windows&quot; screen after new RAM



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi all,

I've recently tried installing some new ram (corsair vengeance 1600mhz 3x4GB kit) to replace my g skill 1333mhz 3x2GB kit.

I did a straight swap, same slots on the mobo as the old ram, booted into the BIOS where I proceeded to check and apply a bit of an overclock on the new sticks (probably a mistake to do this without checking they loaded fine at stock speeds to begin with).

I tried a ~1800mhz, saved the changes and rebooted. This didn't work and I got a boot loop. So I cleared the CMOS and tried again with a stock clock speed, but reapplying my 3.65 CPU overclock (which has been stable for months so far).
This time I got to the black loading windows screen, but no further. I left it for about 10 minutes, but nothing happened.

So i went back to the BIOS and tried a lower CPU overclock, incase I didnt quite get all the same settings as before i reset the CMOS. Again i got stuck at the black loading screen. I then just tried loading all defaults in the BIOS, which still didnt do anything new.

Lastly i put back in the old ram sticks again with default BIOS settings....and guess what. Stuck on the loading screen.


I'm lost as to what I should try now. What could be wrong?

I think all my PC specs are in the little drop down info thingy, but if not I'll update them momentarily.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Remove all but 1 stick, see if it works. Continue swapping sticks until you come to the one that does not work.

Sounds like your memory, or one of your sticks is bad.
Or you perhaps fried them trying to OC them..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Part Number of the new RAM?
Memory Standard for the GA-X58A-UD5 Mobo is 1.5V DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

I ran memtest86 on my old ram last night 9 passes and no failures and I'm running the new ram at the moment. So far its had 5 passes and no failures.

So its looking as if the ram is not fried right now.

My old ram model number is F3-10666CL7-6GBPK and my new ram is CMZ12GX3M3A1600C9


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

New ram is 1600mhz, old ram is 1066mhz.. That may be why it isn't working properly. Your board doesn't support 1600mhz


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

I dont know much about motherboards, but it seems odd to me that a mother board wouldn't support a certain speed of memory (1600) but would support higher (2200). Especially considering over clocking would change these frequencies too.

Am I missing something here? Why would anything other than frequencies too high not be compatible?

Also the issue remains that neither set of ram sticks will get past the loading screen. If both sets of sticks are passing memtest86, is this possibly a different issue?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Remove all RAM, clear the Bios, install one stick of the old RAM and see how it goes.
If no joy, remove all RAM, boot, listen for any Beep codes from the Mobo speaker.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

OK. I tried one stick of the old RAM, unfortunately i still gets stuck at the loading screen.

Removing all RAM and attempting to boot results in no beeps from the mobo speaker. However all of the CPU frequency and phase LEDs and memory Phase LEDs are lit up as below.










Usually the CPU LEDs on the top right would be blue if an OC was applied, or turned off if no OC was applied.

p.s. With any amount of the old or new RAM I get a single mobo POST beep when booting up.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

No RAM and no beeps, assuming you have a Mobo speaker, indicates a Mobo problem.
The lights only mean that circuit is receiving power.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Yep, definitely have a mobo speaker.

So if its a mobo problem, what can I do? Are there any tests I can run to determine whats wrong with the mobo?

Are mobo problems fixable, or are they usually terminal?

Has installing 1600Mhz RAM caused the mobo to flip out somehow?

Should I start a thread in the mobo section of the forum?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

No point in starting a new thread in the mobo section.
Nothing you can do for a failed Mobo except replace it.
I believe Gigabyte has a 3 yr. warranty.
Try a bench test
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 pin (Dual Core CPU) or 8 pin (Quad Core CPU) power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Well, looks like I've got a bit of a job on my hands.

I'll work my way through your suggestions when I've got the time and cross my fingers in the hope that I only have a short in the case!

Thanks for all the speedy responses so far. I'll post back once I've tried everything.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

You're welcome, we'll still be here and good luck!


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

OK i just tried the bench test as stated above. I get a single beep from the mobo with the 1 stick of ram, video card, cpu fan and all relevant power leads connected.

Then the screen shows me "disk boost error...".
Should I try connecting the hard drive to see if it'll boot into windows whilst I still have everything outside of the case?

Thanks


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

"disk boot error" is to be expected, as during that test you had no boot media.

Try to do the same thing, but with each stick of ram separately.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Gave all 3 old sticks a go, had the same single post beep and the disk boot message


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Now try it with 2 sticks, 3, and then 4 and see what happens


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*



Novocaine said:


> Should I try connecting the hard drive to see if it'll boot into windows whilst I still have everything outside of the case?


 Yes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*



Novocaine said:


> Gave all 3 old sticks a go, had the same single post beep and the disk boot message


Now connect the Hdd and it "should" boot to the OS.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Ahhhh! I have windows back!

So this means I had a short in the case maybe? How do I check the case for possible culprits? Are there some general rules I could follow to makes sure nothing is messing up Inside?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

If you used one standoff, no more - no less, for each Mobo mounting hole a short to case is unlikely.
My best guess would be the RAM speed that is not listed as supported by your Mobo or the applied OC. If you feel you just have to OC, do so in very small increments and let it ride for awhile or do a stress test after each increase.
You could check the Mobo manufacturer's site for a Bios update that refers to using RAM this not on the support list.


----------



## Novocaine (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Stuck at "starting windows" screen after new RAM*

Thought I should wrap this up now.
I put everything back in the case, and upon switching on, the CPU cooler blew up. However this was due to a faulty part and I'm getting a replacement unit sent. So for now I'm back using an older cooler but the system now works without a problem.
I ordered and installed some new ram, this time a full compatible set, which is working fine now.
So once my replacement cooler gets here I'll have to rip out the motherboard one last time and i m all good to go.

Thanks a lot for the help in trying to figure out the problem, even though I'm still not sure exactly what went wrong...
But at least I'm now pretty confident at taking apart my PC and piecing it back together again. Plus I know a bit more about how I can go about troubleshooting in the future.

So unless something goes horribly wrong when putting the replacement cooler in that's this little problem sorted.
Thanks


----------

